# Fue/estuvo muy complicado



## Twist-ful

Hola:

Si describes una acción, por ejemplo quitar la nieve de la carretera, así: *Qué comlplicado está*" como sería en el pasado? Seguirías usando el verbo _estar_ o lo cambiarías por _ser_?

P.ej.

*Fue muy complicado*, (me suena como que la acción se completó)
*Era muy complicado*,  (aquí no sabemos si se completó o no?)

Pero no entiendo cuando se usarían:

*Estuvo muy complicado*
*Estaba muy complicado*

Gracias


----------



## zheniasea

Yo diría "qué complicado ES" quitar la nieve de la carretera.

- "Fue muy complicado" está bien y sí, la acción se completó.
- También valdría: "Me resultó muy complicado" (acción también completada).
- "Era muy complicado" me suena raro en este contexto

SAludos


----------



## neato

Y cuando se usaría estar en este ejemplo?


----------



## reanju

Hola;
Si utilizas la expresión : Estuvo muy complicado o fue muy complicado, es que realmente la acción está acabada, es decir, que quitaste la nieve de la carretera. Realizaste la acción y por eso sabes que fue dificil.
En cambio si dices: era muy complicado o estaba muy complicado, realmente no sabemos lo que pasó, era dificil pero no sabemos si realmente quitaste la nieve, la acción queda inacabada, es como si quedase colgada en el tiempo, te limitas a constatar un hecho.
Es un ligero matiz de duración en el tiempo.
Un saludo


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Por si sirve de ayuda:

Era muy complicado quitar la nieve pero vino Juan con una máquina y conseguimos quitarla.

Saludos


----------



## azulmaría

¿Qué *tan* complicado es?


----------



## donbill

azulmaría said:


> ¿Qué *tan* complicado es?



Lo que quiere saber Twist-ful, creo yo, es: ¿Qué diferencia hay entre _ser complicado_ y _estar complicado_. Creo que entiende bastante la diferencia entre el indefinido y el imperfecto.

_Todo fue complicado_ vs. _Todo estuvo complicado._
_El proceso fue complicado_ vs. _El proceso estuvo complicado.
_
¿Qué matices hay? ¿En qué contexto(s) se usaría uno de ellos y no el otro?


----------



## neato

Gracias reanju. 

Muy buena explicacion. 

Pero, a mi me parece que la pregunta original se refiere a la diferencia entre usar 'estar' o 'ser' en esta instancia. 

Como cambiará el sentido de este frase decir 'estuvo muy complicado' en lugar de 'fue muy complicado'. 

Se usaría 'estar' para compartir mas los sentimientos del orador en vez de expresar un hecho concreto? 

(Espero que me entiendas. Aún estoy aprendiendo)


----------



## donbill

Twist-ful said:


> Hola:
> 
> Si describes una acción, por ejemplo quitar la nieve de la carretera, así: *Qué comlplicado está*" como sería en el pasado? Seguirías usando el verbo _estar_ o lo cambiarías por _ser_?
> 
> P.ej.
> 
> *Fue muy complicado*, (me suena como que la acción se completó)
> *Era muy complicado*,  (aquí no sabemos si se completó o no?)
> 
> Pero no entiendo cuando se usarían:
> 
> *Estuvo muy complicado*
> *Estaba muy complicado*
> 
> Gracias



Estar + adjective usually means departure from the norm. It can even express surprise. The nativos will clarify this with their examples, so read them carefully.

If the process of removing the snow was much harder than I expected, but I finished it anyway, I would say (as a nonnative), "Estuvo más difícil de lo que esperaba," to indicate that it surprised me. It exceeded my expectations. If on the other hand, the level of difficulty was just about as I expected, and if I had done it many times before, and if I was simply reporting that I finished the event, I might say, _"Fue difícil, como siempre."_ It met my expectations and did not depart from the norm. Keep in mind that this is nonnative advice. It is my effort to express what I perceive to be a principal difference between these troublesome verbs and the nuance that they express.


----------



## azulmaría

donbill said:


> Lo que quiere saber Twist-ful, creo yo, es: ¿Qué diferencia hay entre _ser complicado_ y _estar complicado_. Creo que entiende bastante la diferencia entre el indefinido y el imperfecto.
> 
> _Todo fue complicado_ vs. _Todo estuvo complicado._
> _El proceso fue complicado_ vs. _El proceso estuvo complicado._
> 
> ¿Qué matices hay? ¿En qué contexto(s) se usaría uno de ellos y no el otro?


 
Ya lo sé. Mi comentario no fue una explicación de la pregunta central, sino una aclaración de un error cometido en la redacción. 

Lo que quise decir es que _¿Qué complicado es?_ no tiene ningún sentido.

Saludos,

Azul.-


----------



## Ushuaia

Por acá usamos "estar complicado" cuando algo que en principio no tiene por qué _ser_ complicado... se complica. 

¿Cómo va lo de tu viaje?
Y, está complicado: en el laburo no me quieren dar los días y no puedo cambiar la fecha del pasaje. 

Limpié la nieve de la entrada, pero estuvo complicado. Primero se me rompió la pala, después me resbalé y casi me luxo un tobillo, dejé la puerta abierta y se me escapó el gato...


----------



## donbill

azulmaría said:


> Ya lo sé. Mi comentario no fue una explicación de la pregunta central, sino una aclaración de un error cometido en la redacción.
> 
> Lo que quise decir es que _¿Qué complicado es?_ no tiene ningún sentido.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Azul.-



De acuerdo. ¿Quieres ofrecer un comentario sobre la pregunta central? Es terriblemente difícil para cualquier angloparlante.


----------



## reanju

Para Donbill:
Que complicado está (quitar la nieve)= Que complicado fue (quitar la nieve)
Estuvo muy complicado= lo hiciste, y por eso sabes que era dificil. You did it.
estaba muy complicado= no sabemos si lo hiciste o no. Maybe you did it or not. We don´t know.
Para Neato:
Como cambiará el sentido de este frase decir 'estuvo muy complicado' en lugar de 'fue muy complicado'.
"Estuvo muy complicado" is more descriptive, "fue muy complicado": is a fact


----------



## Peterdg

This is difficult and I had to think hard to find an example where I would use "está complicado". In my opinión, you can only use "estar complicado" for things that usually do not have a factor of complexity associated with them.

I cannot imagine a situation for which I would use "estar complicado" for the snow example.

One example where I could consider the use of "estar complicado" (and that took me a while to find) is: "El tráfico está un poco complicado ahora". This is because "complexity" is not something that is normally associated with traffic. Or let me put it another way: if the complexity of the traffic changes, it does not become different traffic; it stays traffic. 

On the other hand, if the complexity of a situation changes, you could consider that the situation itself changes; it becomes a different situation.

I'm aware of the fact that this is very subtle.


----------



## donbill

Peterdg said:


> This is difficult and I had to think hard to find an example where I would use "está complicado". In my opinión, you can only use "estar complicado" for things that usually do not have a factor of complexity associated with them.
> 
> I cannot imagine a situation for which I would use "estar complicado" for the snow example.
> 
> One example where I could consider the use of "estar complicado" (and that took me a while to find) is: "El tráfico está un poco complicado ahora". This is because "complexity" is not something that is normally associated with traffic. Or let me put it another way: if the complexity of the traffic changes, it does not become different traffic; it stays traffic.
> 
> On the other hand, if the complexity of a situation changes, you could consider that the situation itself changes; it becomes a different situation.
> 
> I'm aware of the fact that this is very subtle.



Peter, I think you and I are on the same page. Estar complicado is something we didn't expect. I think Ushuai's example, however, is a superb description of how _quitar la nieve _could be expressed by _estar complicado._

And it's at this point that I think Twist-ful must be saying, "What have I done to deserve all of these arcane explanations?" 

What about this?

El desfile fue estupendo.
El desfile estuvo estupendo.


----------



## neato

This is a good discussion, because this is something that really confuses me.

For example, here in Mexico, we attend meetings each week were those in the audience get up on a platform and give a talk or speech. After the meeting, it's common to hear "Estuvo muy bien su intervencion!" So in using 'estar' in that instance, would they also be saying that "unlike all of your other talks, this one was very good?"


----------



## donbill

neato said:


> This is a good discussion, because this is something that really confuses me.
> 
> For example, here in Mexico, we attend meetings each week were those in the audience get up on a platform and give a talk or speech. After the meeting, it's common to hear "Estuvo muy bien su intervencion!" So in using 'estar' in that instance, would they also be saying that "unlike all of your other talks, this one was very good?"



The nonnative speaks (again): I see this as a reaction. It's similar to having just tasted something that you really liked, and you say,_ "¡Qué rico_ _está!"_ That doesn't mean that it's usually bad or wasn't tasty on previous occasions. We could say the same about the speeches you have mentioned.

(Estar to express reaction is a nuance that escapes us angloparlantes. We equate it too much with _to be_.)

And I agree with you: it's a very good discussion for us. I'm not so sure the nativos would agree! They're probably wondering what all the fuss is about.


----------



## reanju

es que es bastante complicado porque:
Estuvo muy bien su intervención=Su intervención fue muy buena,
Pero nunca o casi nunca diríamos: fue muy buena su intervención, por lo menos en España, probablemente en otros paises de habla hispana ambas sean correctas. a veces el cambiar de orden las palabras cambia totalmente el significado.


----------



## reanju

donbill said:


> The nonnative speaks (again): I see this as a reaction. It's similar to having just tasted something that you really liked, and you say,_ "¡Qué rico_ _está!"_ That doesn't mean that it's usually bad or wasn't tasty on previous occasions. We could say the same about the speeches you have mentioned.
> 
> (Estar to express reaction is a nuance that escapes us angloparlantes. We equate it too much with _to be_.)
> 
> And I agree with you: it's a very good discussion for us. I'm not so sure the nativos would agree! They're probably wondering what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Peterdg

Ushuaia was writing and posting his post while I was writing mine, so I hadn't seen it and yes, it makes sense. However, I would still use "ser" in that case, but that may be personal. His sentence "estuvo complicado" does not have an explicit antecedent; it's kind of impersonal. Now, it depends on what you have in mind as an antecedent that determines if you would use "ser" or "estar" in this case. I think in Spain in this case "ser" would be prevalent (at least, that is what I perceive; I may be wrong (it wouldn't be the first time)).

About your "desfile" problem: I would use "ser" if I want to express the general idea of the quality of the "desfile" (I can't find the English word). I don't think I would normally use "estar" in this case (but I know some people would).  Perhaps I'd use "estar" to refer to some particular part of the "desfile" or some particular instance of it, but the longer I think about it, I think I'd stay with "ser".


----------



## reanju

really it's a very good discussion it is too easy for me to distingish between "ser" or "estar"... but it is so difficult to explain...


----------



## Peterdg

reanju said:


> es que es bastante complicado porque:
> Estuvo muy bien su intervención=Su intervención fue muy buena,
> Pero nunca o casi nunca diríamos: fue muy buena su intervención, por lo menos en España, probablemente en otros paises de habla hispana ambas sean correctas. a veces el cambiar de orden las palabras cambia totalmente el significado.


Es que hay la teoría general y hay las excepciones.

Estar bien=ser bueno. (bien= adverbio, bueno=adjetivo): "ser" es un verbo copulativo y no puede tener un adverbio como atributo.
Estar rico=tener un buen sabor.
Ser rico=tener mucho dinero.
y hay otros.

En estos casos, ya no tiene nada que ver con toda la teoría ser/estar, atributo/estado, permanente/temporal (este último es incorrecto) etc.


----------



## donbill

Peterdg said:


> Ushuaia was writing and posting his post while I was writing mine, so I hadn't seen it and yes, it makes sense. However, I would still use "ser" in that case, but that may be personal. His sentence "estuvo complicado" does not have an explicit antecedent; it's kind of impersonal. Now, it depends on what you have in mind as an antecedent that determines if you would use "ser" or "estar" in this case. I think in Spain in this case "ser" would be prevalent (at least, that is what I perceive; I may be wrong (it wouldn't be the first time)).
> 
> About your "desfile" problem: I would use "ser" if I want to express the general idea of the quality of the "desfile" (I can't find the English word). I don't think I would normally use "estar" in this case (but I know some people would).  Perhaps I'd use "estar" to refer to some particular part of the "desfile" or some particular instance of it, but the longer I think about it, I think I'd stay with "ser".



Interesting comments, Peter.

There may be some difference in this matter between Peninsular and Latin American use. I am sure I'd hear "el desfile estuvo estupendo" = The parade was great!

And, although it may get too much into theory, we have to remember that _Estar_ doesn't even mean _to be_. It's just that English has to use _to be_ as a near-equivalent. Again, not to take the theoretical too far, we have to remember that _estar_ comes from _STARE_, which in Vulgar Latin meant to be _on foot (standing)_, or _to be immobile._ We say in English, "how do things stand now?" = ¿Cómo están las cosas/cómo está la situación ahora?" That may be fairly close to the real meaning of the verb.

I guess it just proves that languages were never meant to be translated or to be fully understood in terms of another language.


----------



## Peterdg

donbill said:


> And, although it may get too much into theory, we have to remember that _Estar_ doesn't even mean _to be_. It's just that English has to use _to be_ as a near-equivalent. Again, not to take the theoretical too far, we have to remember that _estar_ comes from _STARE_, which in Vulgar Latin meant to be _on foot (standing)_, or _to be immobile._ We say in English, "how do things stand now?" = ¿Cómo están las cosas/cómo está la situación ahora?" That may be fairly close to the real meaning of the verb.


Yes, I agree. 

Also Dutch, French and German have the same issue as English: they only have one verb, that corresponds to the English "to be" ("zijn", "être" and "sein" respectively).

One may even discover more parallels beside "to stand":
estar--->estado--->state

¿Como están las cosas? ---> "¿Cuál es el estado de las cosas"--->"What's the state things are in?"

which is very different from "¿Cómo son las cosas?"--->"Asking to define how the things look/are, what the characteristics of the things are".

But anyway, I always say that if there's one single thing by which a native speaker will discover within 10 minutes that I'm not a native Spanish speaker , it will be because of the use of "ser" and "estar".

(And probably also because of a dozen reasons more)


----------



## donbill

Peterdg said:


> Yes, I agree.
> 
> Also Dutch, French and German have the same issue as English: they only have one verb, that corresponds to the English "to be" ("zijn", "être" and "sein" respectively).
> 
> One may even discover more parallels beside "to stand":
> estar--->estado--->state
> 
> ¿Como están las cosas? ---> "¿Cuál es el estado de las cosas"--->"What's the state things are in?"
> 
> which is very different from "¿Cómo son las cosas?"--->"Asking to define how the things look/are, what the characteristics of the things are".
> 
> But anyway, I always say that if there's one single thing by which a native speaker will discover within 10 minutes that I'm not a native Spanish speaker , it will be because of the use of "ser" and "estar".
> 
> (And probably also because of a dozen reasons more)



Peter, I know what you mean! A Spanish friend of mine tells me, "Bill, no tienes acento cuando hablas español, pero es obvio que el español no es tu primer idioma."


----------



## duvija

OK, for me, either is fine. If I have to write and think about it, maybe I would find a difference, but in speech, I would use 'fue complicado/estuvo complicado' with no qualms.

"Tuve que limpiar el auto porque nevó, pero como tengo un brazo roto, fue/estuvo muy ..."

(almost what Ushuaia said). Lo lamentable es que mi cláusula es cierta (maldito clima de Chicago)


----------



## Lurrezko

duvija said:


> OK, for me, either is fine. If I have to write and think about it, maybe I would find a difference, but in speech, I would use 'fue complicado/estuvo complicado' with no qualms.
> 
> "Tuve que limpiar el auto porque nevó, pero como tengo un brazo roto, fue/estuvo muy ..."
> 
> (almost what Ushuaia said). Lo lamentable es que mi cláusula es cierta (maldito clima de Chicago)



Me ocurre lo mismo. Para mí son en gran medida intercambiables. Mi impresión personal es que, de haber un matiz, éste sería la temporalidad: con* ser* describes una acción vista con perspectiva, mientras que con *estar* incides en su transcurso, te sitúas en el centro de la acción, haya acabado o no. No sé si me explico.

_- Está muy grave, ¿crees que se salvará?
- Es difícil 
- Está difícil_ (está siendo difícil y lo seguirá estando)

Aunque la situación hable del pasado, oigo el mismo matiz en:

_- El proceso fue complicado
- El proceso estuvo complicado _


----------



## Peterdg

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Me ocurre lo mismo. Para mí son en gran medida intercambiables. Mi impresión personal es que, de haber un matiz, éste sería la temporalidad: con* ser* describes una acción vista con perspectiva, mientras que con *estar* incides en su transcurso, te sitúas en el centro de la acción, haya acabado o no. No sé si me explico.
> La verdad, no
> 
> _- Está muy grave, ¿crees que se salvará?_
> _- Es difícil_ Esto, yo lo interpretaría como; por su naturaleza es algo difícil y siempre lo será
> _- Está difícil_ (está siendo difícil y lo seguirá estando) Esto nunca lo utilizaría así, sin antecedente. Pero, si yo lo oyese, lo interpretaría como: ahora nos encontramos en una situación difícil, pero mañana puede ser diferente.
> 
> Aunque la situación hable del pasado, oigo el mismo matiz en:
> 
> _- El proceso fue complicado_
> _- El proceso estuvo complicado _


Son frases "impersonales", sin antecedente explícito. Como ya dije en un post anterior, en este caso es el antecedente tácito que el hablante considera que determina si se utiliza "ser" or "estar". (por lo menos, es como lo interpreto yo y esto no quiere decir que sea la interpretación correcta).

Si, en tu último ejemplo, cambiáramos "proceso" por "tarea", también utilizarías "estar"?


----------



## Lurrezko

Peterdg said:


> Son frases "impersonales", sin antecedente explícito. Como ya dije en un post anterior, en este caso es el antecedente tácito que el hablante considera que determina si se utiliza "ser" or "estar". (por lo menos, es como lo interpreto yo y esto no quiere decir que sea la interpretación correcta).
> 
> Si, en tu último ejemplo, cambiáramos "proceso" por "tarea", también utilizarías "estar"?



Sí, y para mí la diferencia sería mínima, tan mínima que no consigo identificarla para explicártela La diferencia habitual entre ser y estar sin duda existe:
_
El tráfico es difícil_ (siempre)
_El tráfico está difícil _(hoy)

Pero ese matiz no existe, a mi juicio en:

_El tráfico es difícil los viernes 
El tráfico está difícil los viernes_

Estas últimas para mí son intercambiables y tienen el mismo antecedente tácito. Y la segunda no significa que está difícil a media tarde de los viernes pero al final se arregla...



> About your "desfile" problem: I would use "ser" if I want to express the general idea of the quality of the "desfile" (I can't find the English word). I don't think I would normally use "estar" in this case (but I know some people would). Perhaps I'd use "estar" to refer to some particular part of the "desfile" or some particular instance of it, but the longer I think about it, I think I'd stay with "ser".



La idea que percibo yo tiene que ver con lo que comentas aquí. Con *ser *hablas de una acción en general, de manera aséptica, mientras que con *estar* te sitúas en ella, te involucras, pero no necesariamente para describir un solo instante o episodio.

Temo no estar explicándome, de nuevo...


----------

